# Can we have some advice please?



## Meg490 (May 4, 2016)

Hello everyone my husband had a pancreatectomy earlier this year and is now obviously insulin dependent, we are both in our 70's (I know that's not supposed to be old these days) but we are finding it quite hard getting into new routines. My husband has also had a lifelong fear of injections so not the best start!  He has been very good with his insulin jabs but detests the finger pricking. He has just got permission to drive again and I think we would be better with an extra meter for the car but I wondered which "finger pricker" people found the least painful, if there is one!
We really have been very well cared for by nurses and GP but it's all a bit of a maze isn't it. I've never posted on line before so hope this is ok. Thank you for listening


----------



## Annette (May 4, 2016)

Welcome Meg, sorry to hear about your husband but it sounds like your healthcare team are pretty good. 
I use an Accuchek Fastclix - I like it because it takes a 'casette' of stabs-6 per cartridge, so you dont have to carry spare lancets, and it is adjustable in depth. Others will have other ideas!


----------



## Northerner (May 4, 2016)

Meg490 said:


> Hello everyone my husband had a pancreatectomy earlier this year and is now obviously insulin dependent, we are both in our 70's (I know that's not supposed to be old these days) but we are finding it quite hard getting into new routines. My husband has also had a lifelong fear of injections so not the best start!  He has been very good with his insulin jabs but detests the finger pricking. He has just got permission to drive again and I think we would be better with an extra meter for the car but I wondered which "finger pricker" people found the least painful, if there is one!
> We really have been very well cared for by nurses and GP but it's all a bit of a maze isn't it. I've never posted on line before so hope this is ok. Thank you for listening


Welcome to the forum Meg  Sorry to hear about your husband's operation and consequent diabetes  I would also add a vote for the Accu Chek fingerpricker (the company name is Roche). Information from their website here:

https://www.accu-chek.co.uk/gb/products/fingerprickers/index.html

Also, what size needles is he using for his injections? Some people find the very small 4mm needles the best, worth asking his nurse if he can try a variety 

Please let us know if you have any more questions, we are always happy to help


----------



## Ljc (May 4, 2016)

Hi.  I can really recommend the 4mm needles for injecting insulin. 
They are so tiny. I bought one box myself from the chemist just to try and after only using three or four I asked the GP to put them on my repeat prescription. 
Sorry I can't help with lancets .
Personally I've found it helps to change fingers each time I also use both sides of my fingers rather than just one side of the pad.


----------



## Alan.tnh (May 4, 2016)

Hi, You should read the post that @trophywench  mentioned an article regarding the best way to finger prick I found it helped me as I was pricking to deep. Hopefully she will re post it as I cant remember it.


----------



## Meg490 (May 4, 2016)

Thank you so much everyone I will look into everything mentioned. Since I posted I have been feeling very bad about posting sounding sorry for ourselves. I can't imagine what it is like to be diagnosed at a young age and to watch your child having to inject or injecting them, I feel very thoughtless and feel for everyone of you. We are really fortunate to have got to our 70s reasonably healthy and I really feel guilty about my post but I have been reading the forum since the op and you all seem so helpful, I think it's me who is overwhelmed with it all with insulin and Creon to remember about but as I say that is nothing compared to younger and more complicated cases. Thanks so much for replying I hope it's alright me posting


----------



## grovesy (May 4, 2016)

Don't feel bad, just ask away.


----------



## Robin (May 4, 2016)

You didn't sound sorry for yourselves at all, you sound like you're sorting it and getting on with your lives. It is a major upheaval at any age, and completely throws your normal routine. Getting to grips with it is no mean achievement.


----------



## trophywench (May 4, 2016)

Ahh - "Painless Pricks" !!!!

Here it is, it's Alan Shanley again - but again - the correct info from him as always!! 

http://loraldiabetes.blogspot.co.uk/2006/10/painless-pricks.html

Enjoy!


----------



## Neety41 (May 4, 2016)

Meg490 said:


> Thank you so much everyone I will look into everything mentioned. Since I posted I have been feeling very bad about posting sounding sorry for ourselves. I can't imagine what it is like to be diagnosed at a young age and to watch your child having to inject or injecting them, I feel very thoughtless and feel for everyone of you. We are really fortunate to have got to our 70s reasonably healthy and I really feel guilty about my post but I have been reading the forum since the op and you all seem so helpful, I think it's me who is overwhelmed with it all with insulin and Creon to remember about but as I say that is nothing compared to younger and more complicated cases. Thanks so much for replying I hope it's alright me posting


What a lovely lady u are xxx


----------



## Carolg (May 4, 2016)

Hi Meg. Don't feel bad. I have posted once when feeling extremely sorry for myself, and it took six goes to send the post, but the responses were so nice. Take care


----------



## Northerner (May 5, 2016)

Meg490 said:


> Thank you so much everyone I will look into everything mentioned. Since I posted I have been feeling very bad about posting sounding sorry for ourselves. I can't imagine what it is like to be diagnosed at a young age and to watch your child having to inject or injecting them, I feel very thoughtless and feel for everyone of you. We are really fortunate to have got to our 70s reasonably healthy and I really feel guilty about my post but I have been reading the forum since the op and you all seem so helpful, I think it's me who is overwhelmed with it all with insulin and Creon to remember about but as I say that is nothing compared to younger and more complicated cases. Thanks so much for replying I hope it's alright me posting


Really, don't feel bad Meg! We are happy to help  The pair of you must have been through quite a traumatic time lately, so it is our pleasure if we can make life a little easier for you  Please feel free to post any questions, any time


----------



## SB2015 (May 5, 2016)

Hi Meg
Lovely to have you on this forum and you sounded very together and just wanting to find out information.  There is a lot to take on at the start and we are here to help, so just keep asking.


----------



## Meg490 (May 5, 2016)

Annette Anderson said:


> Welcome Meg, sorry to hear about your husband but it sounds like your healthcare team are pretty good.
> I use an Accuchek Fastclix - I like it because it takes a 'casette' of stabs-6 per cartridge, so you dont have to carry spare lancets, and it is adjustable in depth. Others will have other ideas!


Thank you Annette we have a freestyle optimum meter but think we will try something else


----------



## Meg490 (May 5, 2016)

Annette Anderson said:


> Welcome Meg, sorry to hear about your husband but it sounds like your healthcare team are pretty good.
> I use an Accuchek Fastclix - I like it because it takes a 'casette' of stabs-6 per cartridge, so you dont have to carry spare lancets, and it is adjustable in depth. Others will have other ideas!


Thank you Annette we have a freestyle optimum meter but think we will try something else


Northerner said:


> Really, don't feel bad Meg! We are happy to help  The pair of you must have been through quite a traumatic time lately, so it is our pleasure if we can make life a little easier for you  Please feel free to post any questions, any time


thank you so much.

I'm afraid I'm not very good with this I was trying to reply to everyone individually and seemed to get in a mess sorry. I just want to thank you all for your help and saying you don't mind me posting, I'm still not sure I should but will look into getting a new meter thanks. My heart goes out to you all and hope all goes well for you. I just seem to be overwhelmed just now so won't say any more thanks again everyone Meg


----------



## grovesy (May 5, 2016)

Just a word of warning re getting a new meter not all GP will prescribe all types of test strips. So it is worth discussing options with your surgery. Some of the strips can cost £20- 30 for 50 to buy.


----------



## Northerner (May 5, 2016)

Meg490 said:


> Thank you Annette we have a freestyle optimum meter but think we will try something else
> 
> thank you so much.
> 
> I'm afraid I'm not very good with this I was trying to reply to everyone individually and seemed to get in a mess sorry. I just want to thank you all for your help and saying you don't mind me posting, I'm still not sure I should but will look into getting a new meter thanks. My heart goes out to you all and hope all goes well for you. I just seem to be overwhelmed just now so won't say any more thanks again everyone Meg


Remember that you don't need to use a different meter just to get an new finger pricker - you don't need to use the one that goes with the meter  I still use my Accuchek finger pricker, although I haven't used their meter or strips for about 3 years!


----------



## jocat (May 5, 2016)

Hi it's definitely worth discussing change of meter with your surgery. I started insulin end of Jan and consequently asked if they could provide me with lancets and test strips as I had been self funding since 2009 and it was costing me a fortune esp when put on insulin. It boiled down that they would give me one certain meter and 150 test strips and lancets for that meter a month. All my other meters were " too expensive" and I had a range to choose from!! The finger pricker is horrible but I'm currently trying to find a pricker which uses the same lancets that I now have on prescription, I love my fastclix but they would not give me the lancet drums on prescription. Good luck and take care
Jo


----------



## trophywench (May 5, 2016)

You shouldn't have too much trouble getting hold of a 'Fastclix' Meg and when they ask 'What 'Type' of diabetes do you have?' - just answer 'Type 1' - because then they know they consumables will be prescribed (or at least SHOULD be) with no problems whatever.  So Roche/Accu Chek will be happy to help!

If you get any earache from your GP about it - you shouldn't (I've always had strips and lancets of choice for the last 44 years) -we can help you sort him out too!! - so don't shrink away thinking we must have given you bad advice, cos we haven't!

We ALL have to ask a million questions whoever we are or however old/young we are.  Think I'm into my second million by now!


----------



## Meg490 (May 5, 2016)

trophywench said:


> You shouldn't have too much trouble getting hold of a 'Fastclix' Meg and when they ask 'What 'Type' of diabetes do you have?' - just answer 'Type 1' - because then they know they consumables will be prescribed (or at least SHOULD be) with no problems whatever.  So Roche/Accu Chek will be happy to help!
> 
> If you get any earache from your GP about it - you shouldn't (I've always had strips and lancets of choice for the last 44 years) -we can help you sort him out too!! - so don't shrink away thinking we must have given you bad advice, cos we haven't!
> 
> We ALL have to ask a million questions whoever we are or however old/young we are.  Think I'm into my second million by now!



Thank you very much our Gp is very good and we have a good relationship with her (if she hadn't sent my husband for a ct scan we would never have known about the diseased pancreas so she really is a life saver!).  You are all so good on here but I just have no confidence with anything just now and am feeling very old!!  Thank you everyone Meg


----------



## Carolg (May 5, 2016)

Your just a young thing Meg. It's all hard to take in at first, and don't worry if you don't reply individually. a group ((hug)) is good as well. You can always press the like button and the person will know you have read n appreciated the comment. We are all on a journey, and all at different stages. Ask your questions, and what you ask, someone else might have been worrying about. Look after yourself as well. Carol


----------



## Meg490 (May 5, 2016)

Carolg said:


> Your just a young thing Meg. It's all hard to take in at first, and don't worry if you don't reply individually. a group ((hug)) is good as well. You can always press the like button and the person will know you have read n appreciated the comment. We are all on a journey, and all at different stages. Ask your questions, and what you ask, someone else might have been worrying about. Look after yourself as well. Carol



Thanks carol I didn't know about the 'like' bit it's good at least folk know I'm appreciating their help, and I do!  Group Hug to you all!  Meg


----------



## Lynn Davies (May 5, 2016)

Meg - you're such a sweetheart everyone will automatically assume you are grateful for their help xx

On the other hand you have me! I am new to diabetes and a type 2 and know nowt!


----------



## Carolg (May 5, 2016)

Och Lynn,you are a person who always sends hugs and support and don't undersell yourself


----------



## trophywench (May 5, 2016)

Carolg said:


> Och Lynn,you are a person who always sends hugs and support and don't undersell yourself



Hear Hear, Carol!

Lynn's been very supportive of almost all of us virtually ever since she joined - and actually - is often helpful too - cos she's on a learning curve too and so she can confirm first hand and recently, what works - and what she now knows she needs to avoid.  She catches on VERY well from what I've seen and isn't backward in coming forward to pass on tips!


----------



## TheClockworkDodo (May 5, 2016)

Hello Meg, and welcome to the forum 

If your husband finds doing the injections scary, he might find covered needles helpful - I have ones called Novofine autocover, and they mean I don't need to see the needle when I inject (which means I can do my own injections without passing out!  ).  They are longer than the tiny needles some people use, but for me not seeing them is more important.  It's worth his asking to try some different ones - covered ones, shorter ones - to find what works best for him.

My finger pricking device has a wheel which you can turn which goes from 1 (barely a jab at all, for babies) to 4 (vicious jab).  I was told adults are supposed to set it to 3 but I have turned mine down to 2.  I also use each side of my fingers and use each finger in turn so they get a rest, rather than just sticking to the middle fingers.  It rarely hurts.

Please do keep asking any questions you have - someone here is sure to be able to help.  It's a lot to take in all at once.


----------



## Bloden (May 7, 2016)

Hi Meg and welcome to the forum. Sorry to hear about your husband's op and consequent diabetes. There are lots of questions to begin with, so well done for finding us. And don't feel bad - we all need support and to feel understood, whatever age at diagnosis.


----------



## Meg490 (May 7, 2016)

Thank you everyone for your support and advice I'm sure I will have plenty more questions but need to get my head together first!  Good luck to you all Meg


----------

